# Kaith



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm taking a breather for a bit. Anyone needing to get ahold of me please email me as I will not be checking my PM box regularly for a while.

 Problems, etc, please contact your friendly neighborhood moderator, supermod or the adminteam.

 Thanks,  See ya in a bit.


----------



## The Prof (Jan 18, 2005)

Enjoy your breather, you've earned it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Regards,

The Prof


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope your "breather" leaves you well rested and happy.  

 - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Jan 18, 2005)

Have a good time Kaith!  Everyone promises to behave


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2005)

Enjoy the break!!!  

Get out there and have some fun!!!! artyon:  :drinkbeer 

Mike


----------



## Zepp (Jan 18, 2005)

Breathe well.   I hope your break is relaxing.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 18, 2005)

Have a good break, Kaith!  artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 19, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Have a good time Kaith! Everyone promises to behave


Speak for yourself.  I plan to go wild, like Girls.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Have a good time Kaith!  Everyone promises to behave



Speak fer yerself, Lisa.  I have a ninja to hound.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh, look!  Kaith left beer in the fridge!  Who wants a beer???? :drinkbeer


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 19, 2005)

Yay!  just got on MT..Dan lives!  If only to visit us once in awhile. Is there life out there???  TW


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh, come on!  You didn't think that I'd abandon you all, didja?  I can't.  Recall that I AM the stoolman of the MT obsession board.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 19, 2005)

And...you apparently got the beer...    TW


----------



## bignick (Jan 19, 2005)

Have fun Kaith...

Dan's back and apparently Technopunk is a senior moderator..."the world is a changin' "


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Have fun Kaith...
> 
> Dan's back and apparently Technopunk is a senior moderator..."the world is a changin' "


 Senior Moderator! :xtrmshock

 Pass me two beer please!


----------



## someguy (Jan 20, 2005)

Beer I'm in...
Kaith oh umm have fun and junk now about that beer...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Congrats on making Senior Mod, John!  The world of ninjas is a safer place now ... uh ... wait a minnit....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2005)

Ok, I'm kinda back. I've turned my PM box back on, but will probably only be popping in once a day for a while.


----------

